# Wear Lung Protection



## AJchris (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello my name is Andrew I am a newbie Woodworker. I love woodturning. I made Native American style flutes until a few Years ago when I got very I mean dying sick. I got a lung infection from Wood Dust I breathed in my small Workshop. I wasn't big on wearing all the safety equipment recommended but have since learned better. The infection in my lung was due to cedar dust in my lungs. This caused my body to try to fight the infection which it couldn't and in turn caused my immune system to go haywire. I haven't turned a piece in over three years now. It changed me. I have only recently decided to get back in the shop and do somethings. I never thought some cedar dust could change my life like it has. My immune system is still haywire the there is no cure just treatment. If you never listen to another thing about shop safety please protect yourself in the shop. If wood is chips or dust is flying arround please wear a good mask. That is my story and I thank you for reading it.

Andrew


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Andrew, I am sorry to hear that doing what you love has hit you so hard! 
I have always been lucky in that respect in that although I worked professionally for many years with wood, I have never had a bad reaction. 
It seems to me that most of the woodworkers here a more careful than any of the professionals I worked with or knew when I was younger!


----------



## Jero (Mar 23, 2010)

I typically wear this 3M respirator in the shop.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-7500-Reusable-Half-Facepiece-Model/dp/B000BR6XR6/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1295559538&sr=8-7

Eye, ear and lung protection, always important!


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry to read about your sickness and thanks for posting. Although safety is important, lots of us just don't take the time. We should because today's workshop are so much more sophisticated. I never saw a dust collection system in my dad's workshop. Once in a blue moon I would see him with a hanker chief over his mouth. Last year I took the time to install a dust collector with a long flexible hose to connect the tool in use. I have low ceiling and no room for a duct system. To insure my simple system to be used, I invested in a remote start so I do use it. As for sanding on the bench with hand held sanders, I don't have a downdraft table (another tool my dad never heard of), but I do wear a good mask and I also have a box fan with a furnace filter taped on the infeed side of it drawing the dust away from me. Thanks for sharing your misfortune with us so we can learn.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your story. All too often woodworkers equate safety with something that will cause bleeding, and perhaps ignore other factors that are extremely dangerous.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Good reminder and warning
Sorry to hear of your health problem, thanks for sharing the story


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been smoking cigatettes for around 50 years now, so the lung thing is probably out for me…..But when I'm in the shop, I have a good d.c. system hooked up to every dust-making machine, my sanders also have d.c, and I run my air cleaner…. I don't wear a resprirator much, cause I don't like them, although I do have one. About the only time I do wear a dust mask is when I cut MDF…that stuff is nasty. I don't use it very often, but some of my jigs are MDF, so the d.m. goes on…..and the air cleaner is in high mode…..Even when I leave the shop the air cleaner runs for about an hour to help clear the air…..Probably the cigarettes will get me before the dust does….... Hope you can get back to what you really enjoy…turning that wood…..


----------

